# Lift kit



## AaronDU_95 (Aug 9, 2017)

So i have a 98 golf, and I'm wanting to turn it a rally style look, i don't want to do the normal "imma lower this cuz i think it's cool" i want to do something kinda different. Does anyone know where i should look for lift kits?


----------



## Billy.aba.mk2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I know B4 Passat suspension lifts mk2, maybe it will lift your mk3. My brother is interested in lifting his jetta for ****s and grins. Let me know if you learn anything.


----------



## Tonk (Mar 28, 2011)

My friend lifted his Jetta but it was super sketchy


----------



## 2.SlowFan (Jun 4, 2016)

AaronDU_95 said:


> ...I don't want to do the normal "imma lower this cuz i think it's cool" i want to do something kinda different.


You mean people don’t lower their cars for improved handling and the benefit of a lower center of gravity?



Tonk said:


>


This guys face has ‘zero f’s given’ written all over it. Good for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

AaronDU_95 said:


> So i have a 98 golf, and I'm wanting to turn it a rally style look, i don't want to do the normal "imma lower this cuz i think it's cool" i want to do something kinda different. Does anyone know where i should look for lift kits?


well there is a few ways to go about this: 

A: make / find spacers. Disassemble your struts, install spacers below or above your springs. 2" or so is about the max before you find out you can no longer align your vehicle to factory specifications without further modifications...

that is the route i went:










these are stainless steel spacers turned on a lathe, as you can see they are installed on a set of coil overs but the concept is the same with your stock springs and struts

B: source springs that are taller / higher spring rate. Explore your options, look for cars that weigh more ( B4 was suggested) companies like Afco will makes springs to your specifications... there are suspension calculators out there that will help you with this.

C: extend the strut housings. Sketchy in most instances, once saw a guy bolt a piece of uni strut to the rear beam of his golf, then bolt the strut to that for a 4" lift... we wont even talk about the front. 

D: add spacers above the strut: Requires lots of machine time to fabricate a spacer that bolts to the strut then the car, prob cost prohibitive due to the other options.

My suggestion? Do your research on how suspension systems function (McPherson strut in particular) and what effect ride height has on the geometry and what has to be dealt with in result. A or B would be your best bet. All of these options will present challenges, none of them are bolt in and go, and without proper knowledge you may end up creating something that will kill you or others around you. 

good luck!


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

and on a 98 golf, if the strut bolts are even loosened, the car needs a new alignment


----------



## JDub8 (May 24, 2008)

Tonk said:


> My friend lifted his Jetta but it was super sketchy


Can't afford a new CUV? Make your own.


----------

